# Scott yz0 Limtied



## madmike1 (Nov 10, 2006)

Well Its been 1 and half years since iv gotten my scott AND THERE has been many changes to it. Iv gone from gears To single speed, Brakes to brakeless. Im thinking of painting my rims Any ideas on whatg colour i was thining a fluro orange or yello.

Specs:
Frame: 2006 scott yz0 limtied timo pritzel signature
Forks: pikes 409's lower to 80mm
Cranks: shimano hones with e-13 32 tooth with g ring
Stem & bar: easton ea70 moneybar lite cut to 610mm with eeaston vice
Seat/seatpost: thompason seatpost with scott saddle
Wheelset: Sun 8track with ringle rear hub(veryloud) with dt spokes
Pedals: oddesey jims c
Grips: oddeysey gary young

heres it when i got it well bar ans stem arnt stock but yer.









then here is what its at now.



























Farkin.net, Aussy reppin!









So what do you guys think of it? And upgrades you think i should do?


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

its brand new, why would you upgrade it?


just ride that purdy girl.
(you know what i mean)


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

I would keep riding till something breaks. But there isnt too much that would break on your bike anyway  I dunno, if you're wanting different color rims then go for it. do it for the way you want your bike to look and ride, not by what we think is cool. 

that scott frame looks super beefy.


----------



## buckoW (Feb 7, 2007)

Nice bike. I cut the seat tube on mine and ran a Thomson style seat post to get it lower. I think taking the stickers off the rims would make it look cleaner. Are you still running brakeless? Do you have any action pics of you and that wooden kicker?


----------



## buckoW (Feb 7, 2007)

here is my new one.


----------



## BIKESerFUN (Sep 5, 2007)

what tires are those madmike?


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Rear is a maxxis holy roller, front I'm honestly not too sure from the pics.


----------



## buckoW (Feb 7, 2007)

The front is a Scott tire


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

I'm fairly certain it's manufactured by CST (Cheng Shin Tires). The rear appears to be a Holy Roller.


----------



## atomrcrkhsbiker (Sep 23, 2005)

buckoW said:


> here is my new one.


is that a lowered fox vanilla?


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

It's thru-axle, looks more like a 36.

I believe I remember him saying it's a 100mm 36 Float.


----------



## atomrcrkhsbiker (Sep 23, 2005)

where do you get a 100mm float, all fox has on their website is 130 and up.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Reduce it.


----------



## buckoW (Feb 7, 2007)

Yes, they make the tires for Scott.


----------



## kroonspeed (Nov 13, 2006)

there's my 0.5, plan to single speed it and beggining to think it's a little heavy for street use.


----------



## buckoW (Feb 7, 2007)

That one is a Talas.


----------



## madmike1 (Nov 10, 2006)

Yer its a Scott tire, B4 ihad a minion i dno why but i did, i got into street and park riding a bit more so i changed them around. I like ur bike buckow how dod you get ur bike really early?


----------



## krazydj_74 (Aug 24, 2007)

:madman: I would show u my 0 ltd but i cant get them uploaded


----------



## NoBrakes! (Jun 15, 2007)

ide like to see you huck that ramp in the third picture


----------



## buckoW (Feb 7, 2007)

I am sponsored by Scott and help test and develop the bikes. That one is the low-end Voltage that I and one of the product managers re-did the geo. It feels nice now.


----------



## madmike1 (Nov 10, 2006)

buckoW said:


> I am sponsored by Scott and help test and develop the bikes. That one is the low-end Voltage that I and one of the product managers re-did the geo. It feels nice now.


lucky ****. lol. try to get them to make a cro-mo frame surited for park and dj. and make sure it looks good:thumbsup:


----------



## buckoW (Feb 7, 2007)

That would be nice. The geo on the Voltage LTD is much better for 2008.


----------



## krazydj_74 (Aug 24, 2007)

i know the guy who distributes them in canada and nice job on the geo of the 08' frame


----------



## buckoW (Feb 7, 2007)

Thanks, the new ones are much more fun. We only updated the geo for the cheap ones in the XS size. The Timo and Lance bikes are dialed, btw. Did you guys see the Gambler?


----------



## JayPee (Mar 5, 2004)

Huh.. front tire looks just like a Small Block 8, I just put one on my CC bike.


----------



## kroonspeed (Nov 13, 2006)

I think you should tell scott to produce an interchangeable horizontal drop out, better single speeeeed.


----------



## buckoW (Feb 7, 2007)

they are working on that.


----------



## madmike1 (Nov 10, 2006)

Take there time to... 3 years lol. Make sure next year its fully dialed in 09 models. Cause ill be buying one probly if its good. Good paintjob (nice clean paintjob noting crazy), Perfect geo, make sure the frame is not over bulky cause yer..... make it so you have ss without tensioner. And try to get a cro-mo version. Then Ill be buying one for sure. But only frame.


----------



## buckoW (Feb 7, 2007)

09 will be good. No go on the cromo, sorry.


----------

